# Making a, "Rock Cut"



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, this seemed to describe the effect that you wanted!


_contributed by Doug Anderson_

"One of the best ways to make a rock cut for your model railroad is to make it from cork. You can use cork of any thickness, but thin cork tiles (usually ¼ inch / 5 mm) thick with self-stick glue on the back are ideal
First, using a sharp knife and a steel ruler, cut a tile into strips about 3" / 75 mm wide. Then position a strip over the sharp edge of a table or desk, such that the half the cork protrudes into space, and half is supported the table. Holding the part on the table, press the protruding part downwards until it breaks off. This gives a rough edge to both pieces. Stack one on top of the other so that the rough edges are together and notice that they closely resemble a rock cut.
Now cut more strips and break them the same way, stacking them on the previous ones, until you have the desired thickness of the rock cut.
If you are using self-stick tiles, peel the backing paper off your strips and stick them together. If you are using plain tiles, slobber some white wood glue on them and clamp them together. Let them dry overnight.
Next paint the rough edge of the stacked tiles black or dark grey. You can use spray paint, but make sure it is matte, not glossy paint. Or paint them by hand using a brush and a tin of paint.
When the black paint has dried, use a wide brush and some light grey paint and briefly brush over the high points of the rough cork. The idea is to leave part of the cork black and just have the protruding bits grey. Keep this up until you like the effect. You will quickly see that this make a nice rock face.
When all the paint has dried, open a small tin of plastic urethane varnish. Using a fine brush, dip it in the urethane and draw a line from near the top to the bottom of the cork; this will be a small stream of water. The urethane dries shiny, making it look wet.
Position your new rock face on your train layout, and build a mountain on the side of it, hiding the straight edge.
Voila -- a nice rock cut for your mountain."
http://www.model-railroading.org/ToyTrains/index.html


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

Thank you for sharing that---it's good reading! That would be a good technique to model sandstone cuts: it tends toward rough, coarse surfaces instead of the larger planes a hard stone like granite or limestone would produce. I appreciate you taking the time to show that to me.


----------

